
Why Tufte is Flat-Out Wrong about Pie Charts  - ohjeez
http://speakingppt.com/2013/03/18/why-tufte-is-flat-out-wrong-about-pie-charts/
======
danso
> _But what if, instead, the only point you want to make is that the 2 largest
> distributors control 65% of the market. Which graph demonstrates that more
> clearly?_

Apparently, the OP has never heard of stacked bar charts?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Or simply writing _"the 2 largest distributors control 65% of the market"_.

